# FTP-Upload bei 1&1



## eXcalibur (16. Juli 2001)

*bitte nicht lachen*

kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich etwas ins Internetstelle??
Meine eigene Domain habe ich schon bei 1&1 nur wies weitergeht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Dunsti (16. Juli 2001)

am einfachsten geht das mittels dem FTP-Protokoll (FTP steht für File Transfer Protokoll)
Du brauchst dazu ein FTP-Programm, z.B. WS_FTP oder FTP-Explorer (zu finden bei http://www.freeware.de in der Sparte "Internet - FTP" )

Des weiteren brauchst Du von Deinem Provider entsprechende Zugangsdaten (einen Servernamen, einen Usernamen und ein Passwort). Diese gibst Du dann in den Einstellungen des jeweiligen Programms an, und kannst Dich dann zu deinem Webspace verbinden.

In den meisten FTP-Programmen hast Du dann ein zweigeteiltes Fenster. Bei WS_FTP zum Beispiel links die lokale Festplatte und rechts deinen FTP-Bereich.
Jetzt kannst Du ganz einfach Dateien anklicken, und über die Tasten [>] bzw. [<] vom Einen zum anderen Bereich kopieren.

Es gibt noch mehr Funktionen in diesen Programmen, die Du aber am Anfang meist noch nicht brauchst. Du kannst Dir mal die Hilfe-Funktion anschauen, um zu sehen, was es noch alles gibt.  

Das sollte es gewesen sein. Jetzt bist Du in der Lage, Deine Seiten online zu bringen.

noch Fragen?

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (16. Juli 2001)

*Hier hast Du mal einen 0815-Text von 1&1*

Um Ihre bereits fertig erstellte Homepage auf unseren Server zu laden,  
benötigen Sie ein FTP-Programm.  
  
Wir empfehlen das FTP-Programm WS_FTP, welches über unser  
SoftwareARCHIV (bitte nicht mit dem SoftwareSHOP verwechseln)  
heruntergeladen werden kann. Das Archiv erreichen Sie über den Link  
SOFTWARE in der oberen Menüleiste Ihres Konfigurationsmenüs.  
  
Eine ausführliche Beschreibung finden Sie unter  
http://faq.puretec.de/erste_schritte/ftp/index.html .  
  
Um Ihre Seiten mit WS_FTP auf unseren Server zu laden, gehen Sie bitte  
wie folgt vor:  
  
* Starten Sie WS_FTP. Das Programm öffnet sich.  
* Nun erscheint automatisch das Verbindungsfenster (sollte es das  
  nicht,rufen Sie es manuell auf, indem Sie auf den Schalter  
  CONNECT (bzw. VERBINDEN) im linken unteren Fensterabschnitt  
  klicken).  
  
* In dem Fenster tragen Sie nun bitte folgendes ein:  
  Profile Name:     (beliebig)  
  Host Name/Adress: http://www.ihredomain.de bzw.  
http://www.ihredomain.purespace.de  
  Host type:        Automatic detect  
  User ID/Password: Ihren FTP-Benutzernamen und Ihr FTP-Passwort.  
  
  Den FTP-Benutzernamen und das Passwort bekommen Sie im  
  Konfigurationsmenü Ihrer  Präsenz angezeigt. Wegweiser:  
http://www.puretec.de -> Kunden-Login -> Anmelden -> Klick  
  auf Domainnamen ->Linke Leiste: Menüpunkt Zugangsdaten  
  
* Sind Sie nun mit dem Server verbunden, können Sie im linken Fenster  
  die Dateien auswählen, und Sie dann mit einem Klick auf den  
  Rechts-Pfeil (in der Mitte zwischen den Fenstern) von Ihrer Platte  
  auf den Server  schieben. Die Dateien werden nach dem Upload im  
  rechten Fenster angezeigt. 
 
PS: bitte *immer* ein aussagekräftige Topic verwenden  - habe es entsprechend geändert


----------



## eXcalibur (16. Juli 2001)

*Einen herzlichen Dank*

an Euch beide, das war ganz schön schnell.
Hat einwandfrei geklappt. Nochmal Danke


----------

